# Dropped D300 -any problems?



## vitold (Sep 22, 2009)

Yesterday my Nikon D300 with a prime lens on it fell from a couch to a hardwood floor. (16 inch).

It looks like nothing is broken and everything seems to be working. However I am still concerned...

Most people probably wouldn't care about it, but I am extremely sensitive to even tiniest imperfections in terms of camera performance.

I am wondering if this impact can cause any malfunction that isn't noticeable right away. Can it affect precision of image recording, or cause decrease in image quality, speed of data transfer or decrease in the performance of rarely used features (for example: self cleaning) etc?

Thank you!


----------



## epp_b (Sep 22, 2009)

When we're talking about technology and microchips, it could theoretically affect just about anything.  Though, as a perfectionist and nitpicker myself, I understand your concern 

Otherwise... w00t for the D300's solid construction and metal frame


----------



## ann (Sep 22, 2009)

what happens when you turn it on and attempt to use the camera. that will be the test.


----------



## henkelphoto (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to say mine has hit the floor twice, once when I tripped on a step, and once when it slipped off a chair to the floor. Both times, the floor was hard, not carpet. Nothing was damaged except my pride. 

I would mention that I have the MB-d10 grip on the D300 and it took the lion's share of impact (nothing happened to it either). And when I tripped on the step, the plastic lens shade on my 12-24 also took some of the impact. 

Jerry


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 22, 2009)

I've accidently bounced all my nikons barring the d300, they all worked flawlessly till life's end, in fact my old F90 went around the studio floor (wood) like a basketball more times than I care to remember, its done countless weddings, portrait shoots etc and the only thing that happened was the film pressure plate on the door fell off once, it pushed back into place and its still in my case awaiting another film, so don't worry too much, its a nikon, built like a tank. H


----------



## dl4449 (Sep 22, 2009)

My d300 and 24 70 2.8 hit the sidewalk from about 2ft seams to work fine.
Duff


----------



## Garbz (Sep 23, 2009)

Does it work? If so yay  If not it's a heck of an imperfection.


----------

